# 15-20000 l/h pumpe gesucht im "bezahlbaren" bereich ;-)



## JochenK (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Wie im Titel schon steht suche ich für meinen Teich eine neue Pumpe.
Diese sollte trocken aufstellbar sein, und nach Möglichkeit 3" Anschlüsse besitzen da ich den Schlauch schon verlegt habe aber meine aktuelle Pumpe zum zweiten mal aufgegeben hat.
Nicht wegen verstopfung sondern Belag auf dem "Anker" der Pumpe so dass sie aktuell wieder fest ist.

Ich würde mich über Erfahrungen von euch mit vergleichbaren Pumpen freuen, und noch mehr wenn es keine 500,- oder teurere Pumpe wäre ;-)


----------



## axel (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15-20000 l/h pumpe gesucht im "bezahlbaren" bereich ;-)*

Hallo Jochen

Die günstigste Pumpe ist im Moment noch diese Pumpe mit Trockenaufstellung. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichpumpe-B...?pt=Pumpen&hash=item5af1065ef0#ht_1027wt_1170

Aber ne Pumpe mit 3 Zoll Anschluss ist im preiswerten Segment schwer zu finden .
Da würd ich doch auf 2 oder 1 1/2 Zoll  herunter reduzieren .

lg axel


----------



## JochenK (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15-20000 l/h pumpe gesucht im "bezahlbaren" bereich ;-)*

Hallo Axel und danke für den Tip.

Kennst Du die Pumpe und hattest sie schon laufen?
Ich will nicht unbedingt das billigste an Pumpe, mir ist wichtig das sie mal ein paar Jahre durchlaufen kann evtl. Auch im Winter wenn ich mal dazu komme eine Teichheizung zu bauen ;-)

Ich hatte mal eine 7500er gekauft die 3 Jahre am Stück gelaufen ist das fand ich super, habe sie dann (immernoch funktionsfähig) gegen die aktuelle 13000 getauscht die in 1,5 Jahren bereits zwei mal stehen geblieben ist.
Die Stromaufnahme ist mir nicht so wichtig (und ist auch keine Diskussionsgrundlage), wichtiger ist mir halt das sie wartungsfrei durchläuft.


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15-20000 l/h pumpe gesucht im "bezahlbaren" bereich ;-)*

Hallo Jochen,
in diesem Segment gibt es einige Markenpumpen, die mit langer Garantie oder deutscher Fertigung aufwarten.
Die halten Erfahrungsgemäß etwas länger.

Im Fernost Segment gibt es auch viele, die lange halten können aber vom Preis her deutlich niedriger angesiedelt sind.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15-20000 l/h pumpe gesucht im "bezahlbaren" bereich ;-)*

Also ich habe die von Axel beschriebene Pumpe als 10.000er jetzt ein Jahr problemlos am laufen. Habe mich aber jetzt entschlossen die Jebao Energiespar SUPERECO Teichpumpe Süß- Salzwasser 20.000l/h 200W zu kaufen, die hat allerdings nur zwei 2" Anschlüsse. Ist aber in der Bucht schon um 100eur zu haben und damit ein echtes Schnäppchen bei der Fördermenge und der Leistung finde ich.

MfG

Heiko


----------



## Teichlandschaft (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15-20000 l/h pumpe gesucht im "bezahlbaren" bereich ;-)*

Wenn du keinen großen Höhenunterschied zu bewaltigen hast, kannst du auch zu der axial teichpumpe 20000l/h greifen. Sie hat mit 115W eine Top Leistungsverhältnis macht aber leider nur max. 2m Förderhöhe. Dafur hat sie aber die beiden von dir gewünschten 3" Anschlusse. Sie liegt bei ca. 230,-EUR in der Bucht. 

MfG

Heiko


----------



## Nori (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15-20000 l/h pumpe gesucht im "bezahlbaren" bereich ;-)*

..oder halt die einfachen Rohrpumpen - die legen als 22000-er so um die 80,- € und verbrauchen etwa 175 Watt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## JochenK (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15-20000 l/h pumpe gesucht im "bezahlbaren" bereich ;-)*

Hey zusammen,

Erst mal danke für eure Beiträge.
Ich muss noch eine Richtigstellung hinzufügen, ich habe an der Pumpe gar keinen 3" sondern 2" Schlauch. Hatte mich vertan der 3" ist an den Bodenabsaugungen bis zum Sammelbehälter (nach NG gebaut).

An so eine Rohrpumpe hatte ich auch schon gedacht, die gibt es ja wirklich schon extrem günstig. Allerdings muss diese dann wieder direkt IN meinen Filterteich und da der Hauptteich ein Schwimmteich ist wollte ich die Pumpe gerne trocken aufstellen. 
Auch würde sich dann die Verschlauchung umständlicher gestalten da ich eine feste Verrohrung im Filterteich habe wo aussen der Saugschlauch drauf kommt, und innen der Saugkorb auf einem KG Rohr sitzt.

So eine Jebao würde mir zusagen, spannend ist der Unterschied der Kennlinie zwischen der 220W Eco Version und der 420W JGP Version. Letztere hat bei meinen 1,5m Höhenunterrschied etwa 1000-1500l mehr Förderleistung laut Diagramm.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15-20000 l/h pumpe gesucht im "bezahlbaren" bereich ;-)*

Ja, das ist aber das Problem. Die Leistungsmehraufnahme kostet im Jahr ca 400,- EUR  mehr, mir wären die 1000l/h das nicht Wert. Habe auch ca. 1,5 m Höhenunterschied zu bewältigen. Laut Verkäufer ist die Pumpe am Montag bei mir, ich werde dann mal hier berichten was sie wirklich bringt 

Achso, und eine Rohrpumpe ist bei dem Höhenunterschied nicht zu empfehlen. Die haben kaum Förderhöhe und verlieren bei einem Meter schon extrem an Leistung. Habe eine 475W mit 50.000l/h für den Wasserfall. Hatte sie mal testweise an den Filter angeschlossen da kamen vllt. noch 10.000 - 15.000l/h an und das bei ca. 1,5 Meter Höhenunterschied. 

MfG

Heiko


----------



## Teichlandschaft (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15-20000 l/h pumpe gesucht im "bezahlbaren" bereich ;-)*

Ja, die Pumpe (Jebao Energiespar SUPERECO 20.000l/h) ist da und arbeitet wirklich bestens. Sehr leise lt.Messung hat sie eine Leistungsaufnahme von 187W. Und sie fördert auf 1,5m Höhe immer noch 17142l/h (ausgelietert mit einem IBC 1000l (3min 30sek. war er voll)).

also von meiner Warte aus sehr gute Werte. Wie es mit der Haltbarkeit aussieht wird sich zeigen. Optisch macht die auf jeden fall einen ganz guten Eindruck bis auf den Pumpenkorb, die Verankerung an der Pumpe könnte besser sein, er geht schnell ab wenn man die Pumpe etwas unvorsichtig in den Teich bring  Aber dank zweier kleiner Edelstahlschrauben ist er bei mir jetzt bombenfest 

ich bin mal optimistisch, die vom Hersteller angegebenen Daten hören sich ja nicht schlecht an und das was ich bisher überprüfen könnte wurde ja teilweise übertroffen.

_*"Die CM-20000 ist eine hochwertige Dauerlaufpumpe und lässt sich universell als Teichpumpe, Springbrunnen- oder Bachlaufpumpe einsetzen, die auch grobe Schmutzpartikel (bis 6 mm) problemlos fördert.
Ein Asynchron-Spaltrohrmotor sorgt für konstant hohen Druck und enorm hohe Förderleistung bei geringem Stromverbrauch.

Durch den abnehmbaren Filterkorb ist eine Trockenaufstellung der Pumpe ohne weiteres möglich. Alle spannungsführenden Teile sind in Kunstharz vergossen, eine Keramikwelle sorgt für eine lange Lebensdauer der Pumpe und ermöglicht einen ununterbrochenen Betrieb. 

Typ 	CM-20000
Maße in mm 	290 x 145 x 175
Motor 	Spaltrohrmotor
max. Schmutzpartikelgröße 	6 mm
max. Förderhöhe 	7.00 m
max. Pumpenleistung 	20.000 l/h
Pumpenleistungsaufnahme 	200 Watt
Spannung 	230 Volt / 50Hz
Kabellänge 	10 m
Druckanschluß (Aussengewinde) 	Ø 52 mm
Sauganschluß (Aussengewinde) 	Ø 52 mm
Schlauchtülle 	25,5 / 32 / 40 / 51 mm
Schutzklasse 	IPX8
Wassertemperatur max. 	35 °C
max. Eintauchtiefe 	1,50 m
Gewicht 	4,00 kg"*_


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: 15-20000 l/h pumpe gesucht im "bezahlbaren" bereich ;-)*

Hallo Jochen,
ich habe mir hier im Forum eine Aquamax eco 10000 besorgt. Obwohl gebraucht erstanden, läuft sie seit 2010 ohne Probleme. Sie hat allerdings nur 2"-Anschlüsse.
Die Leistungsaufnahme "besserer" Teichpumpen liegt recht nahe bei denen der Rohrpumpen, gerade wenn man die Mehrleistung für die Förderhöhe herausrechnet . Daher kann ich diese Baureihe gegenüber den billigeren Modellen empfehlen. Für den Mehrpreis bekommt man eine langsamer drehende Pumpe, die einen strömungsoptimierten Rotor in einem besser geformten Gehäuse hat. Kein Zauberwerk, aber wirkungsvoll . Ich gehe davon aus, das es auch andere teure Modelle mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften gibt. Ob das immer der Fall ist, k. A. ... :?.


----------



## Micha61 (10. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,

ich krame diesen Fred mal hoch.
Gibt es neue Erfahrungen, mit der Jebao CM 20000 ?
Hätte jemand, vieleicht mal ein Foto/Zeichnung, vom Rotor dieser Pumpe ?

LG Micha


----------

